# Workshop Essentials 1, 2, 3, 4 & 5 Mega-Bundle



## sawblade1

Sweet Where'd you get them from? Perhaps a website to got to.
Thanks for posting


----------



## TheDane

Whoops … forgot to include: http://www.workshopessentials.com


----------



## SteveMaskery

Well what can I say? I'm delighted you are pleased with your purchase and thank you very much indeed for going public with it, too - it's very much appreciated.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## SteveMaskery

Oi! I'll have you know that that is considered sartorial elegance on this side of the pond. It's what every woodie-about-town is wearing on Oxford Street this season…

S


----------



## jbertelson

Thanks for the review. Probably something I should get.

Jim


----------

